
One weird trick that will change the way you code forever: JavaScript TDD - jrsinclair
http://jrsinclair.com/articles/2016/one-weird-trick-that-will-change-the-way-you-code-forever-javascript-tdd/
======
madsonlife
Yeah, so, i just learned TDD. And i've been trying to get my head around
tutorials, youtube videos, all too messy to understand the idea behind.

More than just DO, i learned WHAT is it. Thanks

~~~
jrsinclair
Thanks so much for taking the trouble to comment. Glad to hear it was helpful.

